# F150 And 298Re



## StillAtWork (Jan 7, 2014)

Looking at larger TT, currently tow a small 23 ft. Wife really likes the 298RE but I'm concerned about the overall weight and high hitch weight. My F150 is about as tow capable as you can get, ecoboost, max tow and HD payload. I have a door sticker payload of 2090, GVWR 8200 and GCWR of 17,100. Regardless of payload, I think the class IV hitch on the 150 is 1150. Is this too much trailer for the 150? My Outback brochure shows a hitch weight of 795 but online shows 925, big difference and definitely out of range.


----------



## therink (May 13, 2010)

I believe that trailer has a gvw of 9000 lbs, the loaded tongue weight will be around 1200 lbs (based on optimal 13 percent loaded tongue weight). Add in 100 lbs for hitch, cargo in bed (bikes, firewood, tools, whatever), passengers and gear in cab, pets, etc. Add all of this up on paper leaving yourself a 10 percent cushion. This will give you a general idea if you 2000 lb payload rating is sufficient. You should be fine with the trucks gcwr and tow rating. Payload would be my concern, but depends on what you load into the truck, size of family, etc. 
Also, you will want load range E tires on the truck if you don't already have it with Max tow package. It looks like you are on the upper end of what your truck will handle. The rest is your decision. 
If it were me, I would want 3/4 ton truck for any trailer over 8000 lbs. 
Maybe others can chime in. 
Steve


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

I agree with the last two posts. You'll be at the top of what your F-150 can safely handle, just as I know I'm at the top of what my F-150 can handle towing a 301BQ. But most of our trips are within a four hour drive. On a side note, I recently swapped out the Goodyear P metric tires with a set of Firestone load range E tires. Handling when towing was greatly improved with that change. Let us know if/when you get your new Outback. Good luck!


----------



## StillAtWork (Jan 7, 2014)

Thanks for the replies and advice. As much as we really like the Outback's I don't think I'm comfortable getting that close to all my max weights. With the HD payload we do have E rated tires and plenty of available payload so ultimately it comes down to the class IV hitch having a limit of 1,150 (hitch sticker) or 1,130 (per Ford tow guide). The Outback hitch weights all seem very heavy with most well above 800 and the ones we like above 900. Just not enough room on the hitch weight to even add batteries. Back to the hunt (current TT took us over a year to find!). We do several big trips a year so we spend all day driving many times. Any suggestions on another brand with similar build quality and with a few smaller floor plans would be great.


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

StillAtWork said:


> Thanks for the replies and advice. As much as we really like the Outback's I don't think I'm comfortable getting that close to all my max weights. With the HD payload we do have E rated tires and plenty of available payload so ultimately it comes down to the class IV hitch having a limit of 1,150 (hitch sticker) or 1,130 (per Ford tow guide). The Outback hitch weights all seem very heavy with most well above 800 and the ones we like above 900. Just not enough room on the hitch weight to even add batteries. Back to the hunt (current TT took us over a year to find!). We do several big trips a year so we spend all day driving many times. Any suggestions on another brand with similar build quality and with a few smaller floor plans would be great.


My wife and I spent a lot of time last year looking at several tt's. We ended up purchasing another Keystone Outback due to quality, features, and value. Several other brands/makes in the same price range just seemed "cheap" looking. Good luck with your TT hunt!


----------

